# Zeiss Otus 55mm 1.4 video shot in Canon raw.



## leGreve (Feb 10, 2014)

It wasn't only stills I did while in Norway, I also shot a bit of video.

It was entirely shot with the Otus 55mm 1.4 (in my case the ZE version).

https://vimeo.com/groups/229279/videos/86311252


----------

